# Has anyone seen "the-royal-mail" ?



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I came across an old thread and realized "the-royal-mail" has not posted anything since Jan 2015. Just wondering where he went.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Ask the Administrator(s) who appointed him as "super-moderator", if not cainvest.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Ask the Administrator(s) who appointed him as "super-moderator", if not cainvest.


I have no idea, just not around anymore ...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(maybe he / she just changed his /her forum name...?)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> (maybe he / she just changed his /her forum name...?)


 ... could be or that he took early retirement from CMF that is. Let's try luring him out




cainvest said:


> ^ Ask the Administrator(s) who appointed him as "super-moderator", if not cainvest.
> I have no idea, just not around anymore ... ...?


 ... :sleeping: :frown: :grumpy: :eek2:


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

He volunteered to be a moderator. His short stint as a moderator resulted in members' revolt due to his arbitrary and heavy-handed approach. He got stripped of his moderator role and then he disappeared.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> He volunteered to be a moderator. His short stint as a moderator resulted in members' revolt due to his arbitrary and *heavy-handed approach*. He got stripped of his moderator role and then he disappeared.


 ... and this is the truth which I can attest to.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

^yep, weren't you one of the ones banned for some obscure inexplicable reason?

I left CMF for a time due to all that random deletion and cencorship on CMF (after the ownership change) and signed up to FWF, but eventually came back, but a lot of valuable people who's voices absent make us less left and never did come back.

That said, I would be interested to see the-royal-mail's voice back and what he/she had to say for himself.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Beaver101, you didn't have to quote me in your post #7. My post is right above yours.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

^ my tribute to TRM each:


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> ^yep, weren't you one of the ones banned for some obscure inexplicable reason?
> 
> I left CMF for a time due to all that random deletion and cencorship on CMF (after the ownership change) and signed up to FWF, but eventually came back, but a lot of valuable people who's voices absent make us less left and never did come back.
> 
> That said, I would be interested to see the-royal-mail's voice back and what he/she had to say for himself.


What's FWF?


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I expect it is the Financial Wisdom Forum


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

GoldStone said:


> Beaver101, you didn't have to quote me in your post #7. My post is right above yours.





GoldStone said:


> ^ my tribute to TRM each:


 ... same here. :wink: :tickled_pink:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

mrPPincer said:


> ^yep, weren't you one of the ones banned for some obscure inexplicable reason?


 ... yes, unreasonably (or crazily) banned for 1. using smileys (forum's, not my own), and 2. trying to post a thread to discuss the threat of the use of Artificial Intelligence as noted by Dr. Stephen Hawking in a news article?! 

Not sure what he has against AI or Dr. Hawking or ???? Or that super-moderator suit of his was acting up. Or he fell off the wrong side of bed that morning of my posting???? 



> I left CMF for a time due to all that *random deletion and cencorship on CMF (after the ownership change)* and signed up to FWF, but eventually came back, but *a lot of valuable people *who's voices absent make us less left and never did come back.


 ... correct, my banning was the last straw for Toronto.gal (who referred this site to me). 



> That said, I would be interested to see the-royal-mail's voice back and what he/she had to say for himself.


 ... would be interesting. I think we're a pretty tolerant bunch of folks here.


----------

